# Stupid UKC question



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought I had it all figured out for our first UKC show in a couple months but......is Best of Winners the same thing as Best Of Breed????

Where does Best of Breed fit in? I know there are zero points but I am a bit confused! I am thinking Best of Winners is automatically awarded Best Of Breed, correct?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I (think) that best of winners is like the best of breed, but the opposite sex. But I could be wrong, so hopefully someone who knows for sure will be coming along soon.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Best of Winners would be the top class dog (not CH or GRCH). If you win your age class you get First Place. If you beat the others of your sex you are Best Male/Female. If you beat the winner of the opposite sex you are Best of Winners (and as long as you beat competition this gets you one of your wins for CH). The opposite sex would be Reserve Best of Winners. The Best of Breed will be between the Best of Winners, Champion, and Grand Champion. I don't know AKC so I'm not sure if that is equivalent (Winner's Dog/Bitch???), does that help?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If it is like AKC, then Best of Winners is given to the judge's choice between the Winners Dog and the Winners Bitch. Best of Breed cometition includes the champions. There would be Best of Breed and Best of Opposite Sex to the Best of Breed.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Duh..I forgot about the Champions and Grand Champions!!! Now it makes sense!!! Not that I even have to worry about that.....I just hope I can get her to stand stacked and actually move in a direction close to me!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Andaka said:


> If it is like AKC, then Best of Winners is given to the judge's choice between the Winners Dog and the Winners Bitch.


Yeah, I think this is it. And we call Winners Dog and Bitch the Best Male and Best Female.

It goes like this....Pan is 13 months so he'd be in the 12-24 month class. So say he wins it, he gets First Place. Then he goes up against the male winners of the other age classes and if he wins that, he's the Best Male. The he goes up against the female winner (Best Female) of the classes and if he wins that he's Best of Winners. Now the Champions show and then the Grand Champions. Pan would then go into the Best of Breed with the Champion and Grand Champion.


----------

